# Re-use of health examination results



## mahisasuran (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi All


Today I went though some of the DIAC website to see what are the options for our PR application for not completing the chest x-ray for my wife due to pregnancy.

The below link from DIAC explains the re-use of health examination. Does this mean we can re-use the x-ray report used the Visa 457 for new PR (visa 856) application ?

Assessment of Health Examination Results

Im trying to see all the options of getting the PR approve prior to arrival of our bundle of joy.


----------



## nicolec (Apr 24, 2012)

we were able to re use our medicals. It was intended for a PR application but our PR nomination was refused so we are now going the 457 route. based on your timeline, you had your xray done in 2010? that's two years ago. I'm sorry but health results are valid only for one year.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

No, you cannot reuse your medical results if you've previously had a visa approved using the said medical results. I enquired about that as well when I was changing from 457 to PR visa and I had to redo the lot. There is a link on the DIAC website to that effect - it might be under FAQs - been over six month since i looked it up so cant remember where it is now! You can request your case officer to grant you an extension for your wife to postpone her medical until after she has given birth.


----------



## namtdle (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi,

I have a same question but in difference situation. 

I just graduate from university and intend to apply for graduate VISA TR subclass 485. Can I use the health result that I took 8 months ago to apply for TR 485 or I have to redo it again?

That health result was use to extend my student visa in Feb and I also did use it again to apply a Tourist VISA on Aug in order to attend my graduate ceremony (and they did grant me the VISA). Can I use it again this time?

Regards,
Nam


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2012)

If the medicals are still within date at the time of grant of your new visa ie no more than 12 months old, the yes. Otherwise they will have to be re done.


----------



## namtdle (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank you for your fast reply. The result still under 12 months, I just wonder if they require me to take the test again in order to do additional test for the TR (as my previous result is for student VISA). Should I just lodge my application with the old health result? If my old health result is not applicable, will they let me make an appointment to do the new health examination or refuse my application right away?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2012)

They would ask you to go for new medical. It would depend if you needed a more extensive medical due to visa type, probably not. 
You shouldn't need to include old results with application as they will already have them on file. I would wait until asked to do them by CO then if they are still in date point out politely you did them for last visa and see what they say.


----------



## namtdle (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank for your advise it help me a lot . 
I am truly appreciate.


----------

